# Wordpress-Update für mehr Stabiltät und Sicherheit



## Newsfeed (8 April 2011)

Die Entwickler empfehlen die neue Version 3.1.1 möglichst bald einzuspielen. Denn die rund 30 Bugfixes beseitigen auch drei Sicherheitslücken.

Weiterlesen...


----------

